# Sailfish killed on the pier???



## Caspr21

Last night I was out on the beach with the GF and we decided to walk down the fishing pier. We got to the end and over heard a conversation that a Sail was caught and killed last weekish sometime??????? Said he was around 60lbs? Does anyone know about this or can deny this???? I mean I am not sure why I am shocked, they freaking kill one EVERY YEAR out there. :banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## lobsterman

So what is the problem, if someone wants to eat it. I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## John B.

i've hooked sailfish out there before, never been able to get one to the dock, but i've got a few jumps.



we saw 11 in one day the year before last.



not sure if they caught one last week, i wouldn't doubt it though, water was clean


----------



## Reelentless

Anyone got any info yet?


----------



## JoeZ

> *lobsterman (8/10/2008)*So what is the problem, if someone wants to eat it. I see nothing wrong with that.


Do you think many pier anglers have a HMS permit to take a sail?


----------



## bluffman2

> *JoeZ (8/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *lobsterman (8/10/2008)*So what is the problem, if someone wants to eat it. I see nothing wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think many pier anglers have a HMS permit to take a sail?
Click to expand...



i could be wrong but isnt hms permit only required in federal waters???


----------



## JoeZ

I don't know the answer, you might be right.

I know I needed one for the shark tourney last year and we never lost sight of land so I think it might apply to the fish caught not the waters it was caught in.


----------



## fishyfingers

I don't believe you need an HMS for the pier, the permit is registered for a particular vessel. Otherwise, pier fishers would alsoneed the HMS permit to keep blackfin tuna.


----------



## Midnight Run

you do not need a hms permit to keep black fin. you need one if you are going to kill a swordfish or any other marlin, yellow fin or blue fin. if you neededhms for black fin you would need one forand bonita also. here is something of their website

Yes, vessel owners/operators who recreationally fish for or retain regulated Atlantic tunas (bluefin, yellowfin, bigeye, albacore, and skipjack), sharks, swordfish, and billfish in Atlantic Federal waters, including the Gulf of Mexico and the Caribbean Sea, must obtain an HMS Angling category permit or a HMS Charter/Headboat permit. However, General category vessels may fish recreationally for HMS so long as they are participating in a registered recreational HMS tournament and fishing under tournament rules. Vessels fishing exclusively in state waters are required to obtain the HMS Angling permit if they wish to keep their regulated tunas (bluefin, yellowfin, bigeye, skipjack, and albacore). Vessel owners/operators should check their state regulations regarding the retention of sharks, swordfish, and/or billfish in state waters


----------



## Chris V

You do not need a HMS permit for blackfin, whether you are in state or federal waters. You do for most other species of tuna though.


----------



## Chris V

if you neededhms for black fin you would need one for skip jack and bonita also.[/quote]

You do have to have one for skipjack tuna but not bonita.


----------



## Telum Pisces

I found this as well. I guess it pertains to fishing from shore. Although it doesn't mention billfish. 

<A name=faq40>*May I fish for Atlantic tunas without a vessel (e.g., from an oil rig or from shore)?*</A>
*A:* No, only permitted vessels may fish for Atlantic bluefin, bigeye, albacore, yellowfin, and skipjack tunas in the Atlantic, Gulf of Mexico, and the Caribbean. If one of these species is caught incidentally during fishing activities from shore or from an oil rig, it must be released immediately.

Then I find this as well:

Do I need the federal HMS angling permit if I only fish for sharks, billfish, or swordfish in state waters?
A: Presently, the federal HMS angling permit is not required to fish for HMS species, except tunas, in state waters. Fishermen should abide by state regulations when fishing in state waters.

So I guess you do not need a HMS permit for billfish from the pier. But you would need one for any Tuna.


----------



## Chris V

Believe it or not, they do occasionally catch bluefin up to 50lbs or so from the surf or jetties in certain parts of the northeast.


----------



## Shakedown

It reads as though it looks to what you're "targeting" and not what you're fishing from.


----------



## bluffman2

well from just getting off the phone with FWC and talking to 3 agents none of them had a answer:banghead,so they are going to research it and call me back....


----------



## Lil' Scout

HMS permits are issued for the boat, not for the individual. Don't know how you'd get one to fish from the pier.


----------



## bluffman2

just got the call and they said you do not need a HMS to catch a sailfish IF you catch one from a pier..........


----------



## Caspr21

whether you need a permit or not, how can you measure the fish to know for sure it is legal to retain it off of the pier???? I have no problem with the pier catching them, and congrats when they do, but I do have a problem with them being killed.Why does billfish conservation have to stop at the pier???? I don't even know what the legal limit ofsails or whitesare because it is no doubt there are going to be pics taken with the fish boat side, tagged and released. Just my opinion


----------



## [email protected]

I think most sailfish that are 60 pounds dont need to be measured... As for thepier fisherman killing a sail, it is no different that a hardcore blue water fisherman killing a grander to win a tournament! In fact the odds of a pier fisherman having any impact on the marlin fisherie are slim to none. The people who dipnet the baby sails and marlin in the hydro glow lights are just as guilty!


----------



## Caspr21

very good point. And yes I agree if the fish was 60ish then ok, no need to break out the tape. I am just for conservation of them. I mean we blue water fisherman put tons of time and money into catch and release to ensure there is at least a chance of someone else enjoying the fun. Just bringing up the point of why can't it carry over to the pier. So should we kill tarpon off of the pier as well????? Kinda roll reversal. I know inshore people want them released to keep that fishing good. Just my thoughts


----------



## [email protected]

Im not saying that keeping sailfish is the answer I'm just saying its not gonna make a huge impact and if it is legal then its legal. As for the tarpon I have probably seen 200+ tarpon caught on okaloosa pier over the last 5 years and only one of them was killed...itwas beached for a picture and released but it died. Do you think that for every 200 blue marlin caught only1 iskilled? I dont. People on the pier dont kill tarpon and they dont have a big enough impact on the marlin fisherie to create a big deal about it. I am a pier/bluewater/spear fisherman by the way not just a pier fisherman.


----------



## Midnight Run

also when a grander is killed for a tourny the fish goes to scienceto help us understand them more then goes to feed homeless people. i bet most sailfish that are killed off a pier are killed just for the picand alsoif there is one sail fish killed on every pier then that would be a impact


----------



## [email protected]

I dont believe in keeping fish unless you eat them...so if it was just for the picture than that is wrong...otherwise its not wrong. Those granders/tourny winnersare not killed for science or for homeless people...its for money! Thats what they say to justify it.


----------



## Midnight Run

i understand that it is killed for money but it also donated


----------



## Chris V

I'm having manatee for dinner tonight. Would anyone like to come over?


----------



## Midnight Run

good one tunapopper lol what time


----------



## [email protected]

I dont think it is legal to eat manatee:hungry


----------



## Chris V

Whenever, I eat them all the time!


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *tunapopper (8/11/2008)*I'm having manatee for dinner tonight. Would anyone like to come over?


MANATEE MEAT INFORMATION










Tail - cut across the base of the tail just below abdomen 
Flipper - sever the joints where flippers attach to body 
Peduncle - meat from peduncle muscles 
Torso - remaining meat from the back and ribs

Appearance of meat cuts 

Tail - light pink to white with internal bands of hard white fat that appear circular in cross sections and run lengthwise near the tailbone
Flipper - darker in color with small fat deposits along tendons 
Torso - similar to meat from tail but without fat bands

A* - top of neck, cube or use mallet 
B* - neck meat, cube or use mallet 
C - back, tender 
D - body meat 
E - peduncle, very tender 
F - tailmeat, very tender 
G* flipper meat, must cube or use mallet 
* less tender cuts<HR><H3>Recipes</H3>

*Manatee Balls *
1 lb chopped manatee meat 
1 egg 
1 Tbsp finely chopped onions 
2 Tbsps. finely chopped celery 
1 Tbsp finely chopped parsley 
2 Tbsps finely chopped shallots 
2 Tbsps lemon pepper 
1/2 Tsp salt 
1/4 cup breadcrumbs 
1 cup cooking oil Flour to dredge 

Combine all ingredients, form into 1-inch balls. Allow to set for one hour. Dredge with flour and fry until brown. Serve hot.

*Baked Manatee *
6 manatee steaks 
lemon juice 
lemon slices 
garlic powder 
butter 
chopped parsley 
salt and pepper to taste

Arrange manatee steaks in an ovenware dish large enough to place in a single layer, sprinkle with salt, pepper and garlic. Squeeze lemon juice over steaks. Cut a generous amount of butter into squares and place over the steaks. Arrange lemon slices over the steaks and then sprinkle generously with parsley. Bake in a 375 F oven until steaks are cooked. Serve with french bread.

*Grilled Manatee *
2 lbs manatee steaks 
1 Tbs. onion powder 
1 Tbs. garlic salt 
1 Tsp. butter for each steak 

Season steaks with onion and garlic. Place in an aluminum pan ( or wrap and seal in aluminum foil ) on grill. Dot each steak with butter. Turn over half way through cooking. Cook over medium grill for 15 to 20 mins. 

Burgers 
5 lbs manatee meat, ground 
2 onions minced 
3 potatos diced small 
3 bread slices diced small 

Season with salt, pepper and garlic powder Mix all ingredients and form into patties. Pan fry until golden brown.

*Manatee Broulettes *
2 lbs manatee 
2 egg yolks 
1/2 bell pepper oil
2 stalks celery 
salt and pepper to taste 
milk 
3 sllices of bread 
2 onions 
1 cup water 

Grind together with the manatee, onions, celery, and bell pepper. Soak bread in milk and press out. Add to ground mixture. Add egg yolks and season to taste. Spoon into hot oil and brown. Remove and in another pot add the water and bring to a boil. Put in the broulettes in the water and steam on low heat for 35 minutes with a cover on.

*Beer Fried manatee *
1 lb manatee 
flour 

Trim meat and cut into finger sized pieces. Soak pieces in beer overnight. Drain. Deep fat fry until golden brown.

*Manatee Spaghetti *
3 lbs manatee meat 
3-6 oz cans of tomato paste 
4 Tsps salt 
1 cup minced bell pepper 
3/4 cup chopped parsley 
2 cups minced onion 
1/2 cup worchestershire sauce 
1 lb mushroom stems and pieces 
3 cans (2 lbs, 3 oz each) tomatoes 
4 Tsps oregano 
3 cloves minced garlic 
2 Tbsps sweet basil 
1/2 lb sliced bacon, diced 
1-1/2 cups water 
1/4 tsp tabasco 

In a 4-6 quart pot, fry the bacon until crisp. Remove the bacon and all but 3 tbsp bacon grease. Add manatee meat which has been cut into 1 inch cubes and brown. (If using smoked manatee meat, omit this stage) Remove meat when brown and set aside. Sauté onions, drained mushrooms, bell pepper and garlic for 10 minutes. Stir in the tomatoes, tomato paste, water, worcestershire sauce, parsley, basil, oregano, salt and tabasco. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer, uncovered, stirring occasionally, for 3 hours or longer. Add reserved manatee meat and simmer until meat is tender. Serve over spaghetti with parmesan cheese. Sauce yield is approximately 5 quarts.

*Manatee and Scallops *
4 manatee steaks - 1 inch thick 
1 egg 
1 cup milk 
1/2 cup butter 

Trim all fat from steaks. Cut and pound steaks until 1" thin. Beat egg and add milk. Dip each piece into egg mixture. In a skillet, heat butter. Saute steaks on each side 2 to 4 minutes. Serve 'scallop sauce' over manatee steaks.

*Soup Du Manatee *
2 lbs manatee meat, cubed 
2 tbsps oil 
1 cup roux 
1 cup onion, chopped 
1 cup celery, chopped 
2/3 cup bell pepper, chopped 
1 lb can whole tomatoes in juice 
1 lemon sliced across 
1 tbsp salt 
1 tsp garlic powder 
1 tsp red pepper 
1 tsp black pepper 
2- inch cut basil sprigs 
2 quarts water 
4 tbsps parsley 

Heat oil. Add roux, tomatoes and juice, onion, celery, bell peppers, lemon, seasonings and herbs. Stir well. Add water. Bring to a boil. Cover and simmer 2-1/2 hours or until meat is tender. Add parsley and simmer a few minutes more. Add dry sherry if desired when serving.


----------



## Chris V

That is the best post I've ever seen on this forum. I do have to admit I cut mine a little differently, but in general that was very detailed.

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Chris Hood

Chris definateley makes some mean manatee balls!


----------



## Team Triple X

You haven't lived until you have eaten some of my manatee and cheese grits!!!!


----------



## Chris V

I cannot believe some of ya'll on this forum! Eating manatees! Whats next, dolphins, whales, otters........other People?

Just kidding, I'd eat all of the above


----------



## Sam Roberts

manatee gizzards.!!!!!:sick


----------



## Caspr21

> *tunapopper (8/12/2008)*I cannot believe some of ya'll on this forum! Eating manatees! Whats next, dolphins, whales, otters........other People?
> 
> Just kidding, I'd eat all of the above




Otter makes a fine meal. I like mine medium rare!:shedevil


----------



## fishheadspin

fried eagle legs are pretty awesome too, if they are cooked right!


----------



## Chris Hood

Yeah those eagle legs can be tough if you over cook em....the eggs make a damn good omlet too. Back in the days of DDT they were way easier to crack.....


----------



## Brad King

I had some Panda Bear Backstrap last night off the smoker. I tell you what if you haven't tried it yet your missing out. I think they are still serving it at the Fishhouse.


----------



## Chris V

Man ya'll are making me hungry. I think I might have to go out behind the shop and kill that heron thats been hanging around; I bet the china dragon will cook it for me for a reasonable fee.


----------



## JLMass

there were no sailfish caught on the pier in the last 3 months ( since i started working there )


----------



## Team Triple X

How about manatees??


----------



## Chris V

> *Team Triple X (8/13/2008)*How about manatees??


:clap:clap:clap ....and the ball keeps on rolling!


----------



## Chris Hood

> *tunapopper (8/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Team Triple X (8/13/2008)*How about manatees??
> 
> 
> 
> :clap:clap:clap ....and the ball keeps on rolling!
Click to expand...



Nice! My day was almost ruined with the thought of this tasty thread coming to an end.


----------



## submariner

Someone has too much time on thier hands. But the post was creative


----------



## Chris V

> *Chris Hood (8/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tunapopper (8/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Team Triple X (8/13/2008)*How about manatees??
> 
> 
> 
> :clap:clap:clap ....and the ball keeps on rolling!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! My day was almost ruined with the thought of this tasty thread coming to an end.
Click to expand...

Don't worry Chris, if wanted this thread could go on forever. There are still plenty of exotic and illegal animals to swap recipes for. Would you like to some for humans?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

Let me know if anyone wants my Taliban recipe, it goes pretty good with goat and rice, havent tried it with beer yet though.


----------



## Chris V

I never thought those dirty bastards would be good to eat; well you learn something every day!


----------



## Chris Hood

Those taliban are like bonita or bluefish....you just gotta cook em right and they gotta be fresh!


----------



## Caspr21

> *Chris Hood (8/14/2008)*Those taliban are like bonita or bluefish....you just gotta cook em right and they gotta be fresh!


just make sure you take the turbine off of the head, it tends to cause a fire if you put them in the oven!:shedevil


----------



## Team Triple X

I soak mine in buttermilk for two days prior to cooking. Taste just like chicken.:usaflag


----------



## Brad King

Anyone have a recipe for Polar Bear Gumbo?


----------



## Caspr21

I actually have one for Panda Bear Stew. You can probably just add a few more tomatoes and make it gumbo! hahahaha this is fun


----------



## Brad King

Thank you I will try that. My original recipe was a take off of an old family recipe for Albino Siberian Tigers that i adjusted.

It's really good as well.


----------



## Caspr21

well, if you use it. Place some brown rice around the plate and garnish it with somefresh grilled Pensacola Beach mice. They make a fine little snack before the main course. And if you get them off the grill in time, the tail will remain straight and not curl!


----------



## Chris V

Man there are some great chefs on this site. I think I'll have everyone over this weekend for a cookout. I'm going to make lemon pepper rotisserie dolphin. I prefer the calves instead of the adults because the meat just falls right off the bone. You have be careful during the slaughter however. The calves bruise easily so I usually start cooking them while they are still alive so I don't ruin the meat through excessive beating or bullet holes.


----------



## bluffman2

Perfect

Eat

The

Animals

:letsdrink


----------



## Chris Hood

I've found that the Pensacola Beach Mice have a little gamier taste than the Orange Beach Beach Mice.....Also, Chris....please make some of those delicious Manatee Balls if you're gonna have a cook out!


----------



## User1265

MMMMMMMMMMMM baby seal burgers with beach mouse fries and an ice cold beer out of my elephant tusk beer mug.


----------



## Caspr21

> *Chris Hood (8/14/2008)*I've found that the Pensacola Beach Mice have a little gamier taste than the Orange Beach Beach Mice.....Also, Chris....please make some of those delicious Manatee Balls if you're gonna have a cook out!


Ok ok ok, i have got it. How about baked Florida Pelican, stuffed with manatee chunks and cheese grits, on a plate of brown rice with the Orange beach beach mice on the edge of the plate. Then a bowl of Polar bear gumbo as and appetizer!:letsdrink


----------



## Chris Hood

> *Caspr21 (8/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris Hood (8/14/2008)*I've found that the Pensacola Beach Mice have a little gamier taste than the Orange Beach Beach Mice.....Also, Chris....please make some of those delicious Manatee Balls if you're gonna have a cook out!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ok ok, i have got it. How about baked Florida Pelican, stuffed with manatee chunks and cheese grits, on a plate of brown rice with the Orange beach beach mice on the edge of the plate. Then a bowl of Polar bear gumbo as and appetizer!:letsdrink
Click to expand...

Serve that Polar Bear gumbo in a Loggerhead Turtle shell and you have got one hell of a meal!


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer

Ha Ha Damn you guys must be bored!


----------



## Chris V

> *wanna be tuna slayer (8/14/2008)*Ha Ha Damn you guys must be bored!


You have no idea.

You know, I wonder how much further this thread would have gone if I hadn't made the manatee comment. Thank god for insensitivity towards his creatures! I'm gonna go kill something.


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *wysecw (8/14/2008)*MMMMMMMMMMMM baby seal burgers with beach mouse fries and an ice cold beer out of my elephant tusk beer mug.


Those seal are good. Here is a couple of pic's from are last trip.


----------



## John B.

yeah, we make a trip to canada every year.... on the plane flight up, i tell the pilot to dive until we're low enough to club baby seals from the window.


----------



## Xanadu

> *Caspr21 (8/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris Hood (8/14/2008)*Those taliban are like bonita or bluefish....you just gotta cook em right and they gotta be fresh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just make sure you take the turbine off of the head, it tends to cause a fire if you put them in the oven!:shedevil
Click to expand...



You better soak 'em in bleach before you skin 'em and don't forget to throw away their left hand.


----------



## Caspr21

> *murphyslaw (8/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *wysecw (8/14/2008)*MMMMMMMMMMMM baby seal burgers with beach mouse fries and an ice cold beer out of my elephant tusk beer mug.
> 
> 
> 
> Those seal are good. Here is a couple of pic's from are last trip.
Click to expand...



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## jigslinger

Yall gotta quit! I have tears in my eyes!:bowdown


----------



## Chris V

I've never clubbed a seal before, but it looks very liberating.

I wonder how much a guided seal clubbing trip would cost. I think I might try it bare knuckle just for sport. Does anyone have any Inuit relatives that could take me for a reasonable price. If not I'll just have to settle for the river otters and red foxes around here.


----------



## Caspr21

> *tunapopper (8/15/2008)*I've never clubbed a seal before, but it looks very liberating.
> 
> I wonder how much a guided seal clubbing trip would cost. I think I might try it bare knuckle just for sport. Does anyone have any Inuit relatives that could take me for a reasonable price. If not I'll just have to settle for the river otters and red foxes around here.


LMAO hey, I may not be able to put you on a fully guided seal clubbing adventure, but great news, China is moving a lot of Panda bears due to some recent earthquake, and they, for the right price, maybe be up to an in caged beating! Just think of it as a "High Fenced Exotic Hunt" with sushi on the side! hahahahaha


----------



## Chris Hood

Wow....those pictures are great! I think I might quit the magazine and start a Beach Mouse guide service out of Orange Beach. I'll have trained cats that bay the mice kinda like they do with dogs hunting wild hogs.


----------



## Chris V

Hell yeah,I'll kill a panda. I'll eat his heart while its still beating and devour his soul:shedevil


----------



## JMS

You fellas are funny!! 

Tunapopper, I have 9 cute little cuddlyspringer spaniel puppies for sale at $250 each. I'll do a package deal and sell the whole litter for $1500 and you can rent out an ice skating rink and probably do a close simulation of the guided seal trip. To make it more sporting I'll throw in the mother for an extra $100 to try and protect them and you could drink her milk while its still warm. Just food for thought......Speaking of food, i have a delightful recipe for hummingbird fritters if anyone is interested


----------



## WW2

You guys are sick and twisted individuals and should all be ashamed of yourselves. Not once have you recommended a good alcoholic beverage to go with these activities. 

BTW, I signed up on a peta forum and made the seal clubbing pics as part of my signature. I posted one of the manatee recipes. I'm waiting to see how long it takes to have my access removed. ROFL


----------



## User1265

We should email this thread to PETA!!! We could see if they would model our Manatee skin hats at their next rally.


----------



## JMS

please excuse the oversight, I would recommend a dry merlot with the hummingbird fritters and either tequila or cheap bourbon for the seal/puppy clubbing.


----------



## Caspr21

well since we are sending one to peta, I would like to introduce my new monkey skinning machine. Of coarse only use it with a six pack of bud light!

ps. Not sure how to import it into the frame


----------



## Chris Hood

I could sell my pedigree beach mouse hunting cats on the petaforum for sure!


----------



## bay slayer

We have a new dog that is starting to get on my nerves,I bet he will be good on a grill or he could be used as some fine shark bait.


----------



## Chris V

JMS, I'll take your puppies and wash them down with a pint of bottlenose blood fresh from the blowhole.

Its disturbing to know there are others with thought processing similar to my own and yet comforting at the same time.


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *tunapopper (8/15/2008)*I wonder how much a guided seal clubbing trip would cost.


For forum members, I can get you in for under a G.

This is the boat we take.



















I am thinking of taking the four wheeler on the next trip. It's a pain in the butt dragging them back after about number 100










But it's real easy to track back. Don't even have to use the GPS 










Here is a few more pic's of the trip.

BEFORE.....










AFTER.....










And a couple from the end of the day...



















*SEAL MEAT....DOES THE BODY GOOD* :letsdrink


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Caspr21 (8/15/2008)*well since we are sending one to peta, I would like to introduce my new monkey skinning machine. Of coarse only use it with a six pack of bud light!
> 
> ps. Not sure how to import it into the frame




Here ya go Caspr21


----------



## Caspr21

Thanks Joel! I appreciate the help. I am wondering. What would it cost me to just be the video manon one of your adventures. See, I have very steady hands and could get some goooooood close ups to forward to PETA! LMAO

ps. with over 3000 views and 80+ replies. you know the off shore fishing must be crap right now! hahahahaha


----------



## Mattatoar

Do they have one of them monkey holders that would fit the Mrs.???


----------



## croakerchoker

you guys taking the easy way out, clubbing???... no sport in that. my grandfathertrains a polar bear to kill the baby seal and bring it tohim and proceed to kill the polar bear. baby seal fat compliments polar bear meat very well. 

during football season after his yearly spotted owl trips we have owl wings on saturday. he clips the wings off and throws the rest of the bird away, i asked him one time "why dont we eat the rest" he looked me in the eyes and said "cause i dont give a shit". a quick tip... baby seal fur is the best thing to use to buff a car after ya wax it, make sure to throw the fur away after.


----------



## bottomfisher01

Hey I also run seal clubbing charters. My boats not as nice as other so il do one for $350. Hes a pic from my last trip.







oke


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *croakerchoker (8/17/2008)*i asked him one time "why dont we eat the rest" he looked me in the eyes and said "cause i dont give a shit"


----------



## Lakewoodwife

FYI!!! NEVER EVER EVER start off on page 3 of a thread!! LMAOOOOOO.....I thought I'd died and got sent to China.......I mean.......HELL!!! :reallycrying:sick


----------



## Chris V

This is the greatest thread ever


----------



## Caspr21

it is ashamed it is dead tuna popper! I mean with nothing else to do, you would think we can get some more support for our cause!


----------



## Captain Rog'

2008 PFF Cookbook. Order yours today. Procedes go to NW florida chapter of BORED FISHERMEN.

Still laughing my ass off!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris V

Dead! NEVER!! I will beat this horse to a bloody pulp! I mean that literally, I have a horse out back and I'm going to bludgeon it to death with a hawksbill turtle shell filled with rocks. Too bad the weather sucks or I'd invite everybody over for the first annual PFF Endangered and overprotected cookout. Hell, we could do itout back behind the shop and shoot seagulls and pelicans while dinners cooking.


----------



## Midnight Run

now that sounds like alot of fun count me in i want to shoot something:shedevil


----------



## snakeawave

Don't jerk just squeeze the trigger ,Picturesfrom Discoveries new season of The Alaska Experiment!


----------



## Caspr21

> *tunapopper (8/24/2008)*Dead! NEVER!! I will beat this horse to a bloody pulp! I mean that literally, I have a horse out back and I'm going to bludgeon it to death with a hawksbill turtle shell filled with rocks. Too bad the weather sucks or I'd invite everybody over for the first annual PFF Endangered and overprotected cookout. Hell, we could do itout back behind the shop and shoot seagulls and pelicans while dinners cooking.


I was thinking of putting down some popcorn and bringing the seagulls in a little closer, then letting the sling shot dig! Just a slower death. :banghead


----------



## John B.

> *Caspr21 (8/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tunapopper (8/24/2008)*Dead! NEVER!! I will beat this horse to a bloody pulp! I mean that literally, I have a horse out back and I'm going to bludgeon it to death with a hawksbill turtle shell filled with rocks. Too bad the weather sucks or I'd invite everybody over for the first annual PFF Endangered and overprotected cookout. Hell, we could do itout back behind the shop and shoot seagulls and pelicans while dinners cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of putting down some popcorn and bringing the seagulls in a little closer, then letting the sling shot dig! Just a slower death. :banghead
Click to expand...

i prefer to bag 'em up with a 14' mullet net...

you could get a big ass rat trap and put a piece of bread on it.... that'll catch a seagull.


----------



## Caspr21

> *VS200B (8/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Caspr21 (8/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tunapopper (8/24/2008)*Dead! NEVER!! I will beat this horse to a bloody pulp! I mean that literally, I have a horse out back and I'm going to bludgeon it to death with a hawksbill turtle shell filled with rocks. Too bad the weather sucks or I'd invite everybody over for the first annual PFF Endangered and overprotected cookout. Hell, we could do itout back behind the shop and shoot seagulls and pelicans while dinners cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of putting down some popcorn and bringing the seagulls in a little closer, then letting the sling shot dig! Just a slower death. :banghead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i prefer to bag 'em up with a 14' mullet net...
> 
> you could get a big ass rat trap and put a piece of bread on it.... that'll catch a seagull.
Click to expand...



so after you bag them, then i can bring the sling shot!


----------



## Sir Reel

My kids like to throw them *Alka-Seltzer* and watch them explode.


----------



## Hook

60 lb. is very big for around here.Locals won't eat sails in Costa Rica why try and eat them here?:sick


----------



## Caspr21

> *Sir Reel (8/25/2008)*My kids like to throw them *Alka-Seltzer* and watch them explode.


sweet, I am sending the girls up to the store now to go get some!


----------



## snookbastard

I think alot of people are tired of seeing this post up. come on, lets get back to fishing reports.


----------

